# دور البكتريا في استخراج العناصر الفلزية



## هانى شرف الدين (27 يونيو 2006)

بما أن إنتاج العناصر يحدث تلوثا بيئيا ملحوظا باتباع الطرائق التقليدية فكان السعي حثيثا للتقليل من آثار هذا التلوث بالبحث عن بدائل صناعية أخرى وجاء الحل على يد الثقافة البيولوجية باستخدام البكتريا وهي عضوات مجهرية. 
تقوم البكتريا من النوع ثيوباسيلوس Thiobacillus بآن واحد بهضم كبريتات العناصر الفلزية وتحرير العنصر الموافق. 
وقد أستخرج بهذه الطريقة ما يعادل 25% من النحاس في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وقد عرفت هذه التقنية باسم الإزاحة البيولوجية أو الإزاحة البكترية وتستعمل هذه التقنية الطاقة المدهشة لبكتريا الثيوباسيل لإذابة الفلزات الكبريتية وترسيب العناصر الفلزية أمثال الكوبالت والنحاس والذهب منها. 

ويتم استخراج المعادن بهذه الطريقة وفقا لعدة خطوات منها : 
يتم أولا استخراج المادة المعدنية التي تحبس العنصر الفلزي حيث إنها تبدو في المناجم بأشكال مختلفة إما أن تكون بشكل كبريتدات يمكن استثمارها مباشرة من مقالعها وإما أن تكون بشكل عروق فلزية يكن استخراجها بصورة انتقائية كما في حالة الذهب تفصل بعد ذلك الكبريتدات عن المواد العالقة بها (وهي غالبا الكوارتز) تدعى التقانة الشائعة في هذه العملية (التعويم) حيث لا تذوب الكبريتدات في المحلول المائي. 

تجري العملية أولا بتكسير المادة الخام ثم تطحن وتمزج بالماء حيث تتم عملية التعويم وتسمى أيضا الترقيد يرسل ثانيا تيار من الهواء على شكل فقاعات كي تطفو الكبريتدات وتتركز على السطح على الرغم من كثافتها المرتفعة. 
وعندما تكون نسبة العنصر الفلزي في هذا التركيز عالية فيمكن استخدام طريقة التعدين للحصول على هذا العنصر ومن ضمن هذا الطرق أي طرق التعدين الطريقة التقليدية وهي حرق الكبريتيدات في أفران خاصة تتحمل الحرارة العالية حيث يتم عزل عنصر الكبريت على هيئة غاز ثاني أكسيد الكبريت أما العنصر فيظهر أما حرا أو على شكل أكسيد هذا العنصر حيث يعمل له عملية اختزال للحصول على هذا العنصر الحر وهناك طرق حديثة لعملية التعدين أي الحصول على الفلز وهي أقل تلوثا من سابقتها وهي الإزاحة تحت الضغط والإزاحة البيولوجية يعتمد الخيار الأول على أكسدة الكبريتيدات إلى كبريتات وغسلها تحت بضع عشرات بارات عند أكثر من 120 درجة مئوية أما الخيار الثاني وهو الإزاحة بفعل البكتريا حيث يعتمد على بعض المجهرات العضوية التي تتكاثر في الطبقات الفلزية يظهر مفعول البكتريا في كل المناجم المعدنية الكبريتدية حيث تعيش هذه البكتريا بفعل الخصائص الفريدة للكبريتيدات. 
وبحضور أكسجين الهواء تقوم البكتريا بأكسدة الكبريتيدات الى كبريتات وتستخدم هذه الطاقة المنتشرة عن هذا التفاعل لاصطناع المواد العضوية الضرورية لضمان التحول الغذائي لها وتتجدد أيضا هذه البكتريا بأكسدة أيون الحديد الثنائي الى ايون الحديد الثلاثي.


----------

